# Had some fun with captions!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are great! xD 
My most recent actual caption is:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

^ That's awesome!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Very funny!! I love the first one.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

You nailed them.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are great! I may start sending my pics to you for captioning


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Those are great! I may start sending my pics to you for captioning


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

That's awesome, too funny


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Gunner, you always make me smile (well, laugh actually)! Thanks for posting!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Ingrid said:


> Gunner, you always make me smile (well, laugh actually)! Thanks for posting!


That's what it's all about. We all need to laugh sometimes, it does the body good.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Made me smile!!! Thanks for sharing! More please!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Made me smile!!! Thanks for sharing! More please!


You got it! Until I make some new ones, here's a few from awhile ago that I posted (in case you didn't see them).


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I redid this one:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

GSD greetings from another Jerseyian (i go to drill at the AC air port with the 177th!) LOVE the car!! awesome captions!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!! 

We keep looking at them over and over...lol. 
NO WAY I'd bathe that dog and try to blow him dry!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wink-_-wink said:


> GSD greetings from another Jerseyian (i go to drill at the AC air port with the 177th!) LOVE the car!! awesome captions!!


I'm not far from NAFEC and the 177th Fighter Wing. I go right past it every weekend when I go out shopping.
I'm in the flight path of the fighters that go out daily. Gunner loves watching the jets as they go overhead. When he hears the roar of the first jet approaching, he stops and looks up at it. By the time the second one goes by, he has lost interest. They are really loud.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep them coming!

Loved the caption with the butt scratching. Joey loves his butt scratched.


----------

